# Hamilton Electric Ventura



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This ebay auction was for an original inner and outer boxes, papers, and bill of sale (NO watch) for one of the original Venturas in 1957. This was a seriously nice piece of history and I was RUNNER UP on the bidding (did you beat me AGAIN, Larry from Calgary?). Sold for $538.99. Yes, this was for a box!

You can see the auction here:

For the casually interested, here are the photos. There are ten so this is going over two pages.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are the rest of the photos.























































You will note that the box shows the serial number of the watch that was sold in it. I wrote Rene Rondeau to see if he had ever serviced the watch (on the off chance that the watch could be re-united with the box). Here is what I wrote Rene:

*Have you ever worked on a Ventura with serial number S013533.Itâ€™s an odd question I know. The original box for this watch is for sale on ebay right now here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330403790404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT Has the bill of sale and the whole damned bit. It is a very nice collection. I think Iâ€™d buy the box if I ever had a chance to buy the watch. If you ever repaired it (I know it is a long shot), or in your serial number chart, then Iâ€™d have a sporting chance of buying the watch.*

His response was very interesting:

*Oddly enough another customer asked me the exact same thing yesterday. I checked my logs going back to 1995 (which I switched from handwritten notes to computerized records) and that one didn't come up. It was a long shot but it sure would have been fun if it had come up.*

So there you go - my mind isn't the only one that thinks that way.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Does the watch say Birds Eye on it?









Later,

William


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

That's some oddball tax rate - 5.43 on 200


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This ebay auction was for an original inner and outer boxes, papers, and bill of sale (NO watch) for one of the original Venturas in 1957. This was a seriously nice piece of history and I was RUNNER UP on the bidding (did you beat me AGAIN, Larry from Calgary?). Sold for $538.99. Yes, this was for a box!
> 
> Wasn't me Dave. I'm back up north doing my 20 in, 8 out schedule waiting for another boom to happen in Calgary. Just doing my bit to help so others can continue to clean up the world's largest oil spill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This bit needs repeating.



martinus_scriblerus said:


> Sold for $538.99. Yes, this was for a box!


 

I've got a few old cardboard boxes here if anyone wants to buy them from me.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a lot of money for a box Hamilton prices seem to have gone mad lately what,s this going to fetch and I thought they only made these in stainless steel? Item No 300398304927.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> That,s a lot of money for a box Hamilton prices seem to have gone mad lately what,s this going to fetch and I thought they only made these in stainless steel? Item No 300398304927.


I,ve just read Pauls site and they were made in gold but I can,t say I,ve seen many for sale I expect a lot were broken up for scrap gold content shame.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > That,s a lot of money for a box Hamilton prices seem to have gone mad lately what,s this going to fetch and I thought they only made these in stainless steel? Item No 300398304927.
> ...


Gotta take advantage of that double G guarantee! (in reference to money4gold commercials)


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > That,s a lot of money for a box Hamilton prices seem to have gone mad lately what,s this going to fetch and I thought they only made these in stainless steel? Item No 300398304927.
> ...


A sad state of affairs. I imagine at today's high gold prices the scrap value of a Ventura case would be $250 or $300. I would pay $1000.00 for complete cases in good shape. Crappy Venturas sell for a minimum of $1,200 (lousy dial and bad movement) I would say, and go up from there. So much for the "wisdom" of scrapping a case.

I would pay $3,500 for a Ventura in good running shape that had all of the original boxes, papers and bill of sale (like the topic of this thread).


----------

